# Before trying to touch in a silver or high metallic stone chip PLEASE READ THIS



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Because of the nature of metallic paints a touch in on a chip or scratch will never work.

?? Could somebody please make this post a sticky


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

I think it would be better to read and sticky this thread:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=20127


----------



## Mondeo220 (Apr 19, 2010)

Jiffy said:


> I think it would be better to read and sticky this thread:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=20127


Point taken, but you'll never get silver pigment to sit the same as the surrounding paintwork using a brush/****tail stick/whatever. Reduce the appearance yes but virtually disappear, afraid not.


----------



## -AndyH- (Oct 11, 2012)

...and anyone that can come up with a way of touching up metallic silver will earn a lot of money.

Sadly no matter how many times I have tried, there is just no way I can see how it can be done. Touch ups look miles worse than before trying.

Wet sanding light metallics is a no no too. If you end up going through the clear coat, you will create a bigger mess than you started with!


----------



## -AndyH- (Oct 11, 2012)

What about a spray can for chip repairs? Anyone tried that?


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

-AndyH- said:


> What about a spray can for chip repairs? Anyone tried that?


It can be done but it's hit n miss. Even bodyshops struggle. It's to do with the lay of the paint and the exact concentration of pigment and flake. Once upon a time some car manufacturers sprayed the exterior panels of metallic cars in one shot after they'd been fully assembled, instead of panel by panel. This gave a uniform coating across the car. They may even do it now.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

-AndyH- said:


> ...and anyone that can come up with a way of touching up metallic silver will earn a lot of money.
> 
> Sadly no matter how many times I have tried, there is just no way I can see how it can be done. Touch ups look miles worse than before trying.
> 
> Wet sanding light metallics is a no no too. If you end up going through the clear coat, you will create a bigger mess than you started with!


Wet sanding any colour through the clear is going to create a bigger mess.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

-AndyH- said:


> ...and anyone that can come up with a way of touching up metallic silver will earn a lot of money.
> 
> Sadly no matter how many times I have tried, there is just no way I can see how it can be done. Touch ups look miles worse than before trying.
> 
> Wet sanding light metallics is a no no too. If you end up going through the clear coat, you will create a bigger mess than you started with!


Going through any clear coat with any method will end up in a bigger mess than you started


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

^^Exactly


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Even blending silver is a no no. Well some people would be happy with a half blended panel but if you like your cars silver is a pain come repair time. I had a golf that the Mrs dented the front wing on, paint needed....whole side needed painting to make me happy.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

I've tried a few different ways on my silver Beamer and all above is true, nothing works well enough for a detailers eye.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Same here, I've tried everything and it can't really be done however to be honest it's only really me that notices the repair.


----------

